# feeling like you don't know where you are.



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Hiya,

I was just wondering if this is 'normal' for people with dp/anxiety.

I keep getting these moments where I feel like I don't know where I am and like everything is a lie. I know it isn't a lie and I know rationally where I am but it feels like I don't.

Does anyone else feel this way and does it give you the feeling like you're going to lose control of yourself?

This feeling has given me some of the worst panic attacks I've ever had.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

I occasionally get it... now when I worked at an airport -

Standing inside of a hangar WILL F*CK YOU UP!!!


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I was also wondering if anyone else gets thoughts of harming themselves when they feel this way?.

The thoughts about harming myself seem very anxiety driven, like whatever situation I am in I could think of some way to make this feeling go away and the only way it would go away was if I killed myself, because the feelings make me feel trapped and like I will never go back to my old self.

It makes me feel like I will lose control of myself and end up hurting myself or chucking myself off a bridge and in all honesty I don't want to hurt myself, I don't want to die, I just want this feeling to go away.

Are these thoughts just a reaction to the panic or am I in danger of actually hurting myself when I feel this way? they cause a huge amount of anxiety.

When I don't feel this way I don't get these thoughts.


----------



## Spadde (Oct 29, 2013)

Sa-lB said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone else gets thoughts of harming themselves when they feel this way?.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

i could have written what u said myself. Its truly a terrifying feeling. i feel like i dont know where i am. and also feel like everything is a lie. And i shouldnt be here cause ive cracked the code, PM me if u want to talk. i can seriously relate.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes I've had this with dr it was terrible...I couldn't even find my car in the car park it took me for ages to find it!!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

missjess said:


> Yes I've had this with dr it was terrible...I couldn't even find my car in the car park it took me for ages to find it!!


This happens to me a couple weeks ago when I started drinking again lol I had to call my dad to find the car. And then it was parked so horribly!


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

This is really bad today 

I don't know how to stop panicking over this feeling, it makes me feel like I am going to go crazy!


----------

